# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Con núcleos ejecutores construirán cobertizos para proteger a 30 mil camélidos en el sur del país

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Bajo la supervisión de AgroRural*   _Cobertizos en Junín._   *Arequipa, ago. 20 (ANDINA).-* Con la modalidad de los núcleos ejecutores se construirá 550 cobertizos en los departamentos de Arequipa, Tacna y Moquegua, que albergarán a más de 30 mil camélidos sudamericanos y permitirán reducir la morbilidad de las crías de alpaca por las bajas temperaturas.  
El director zonal del Programa de Desarrollo Productivo Agrario Rural (AgroRural),Felipe Gonzales, precisó que en Arequipa se construirán 350 albergues, mientras que en Tacna y Moquegua serán 100 por departamento.  
En los tres departamentos del sur, los integrantes de los núcleos ejecutores tendrán a su cargo la ejecución de los cobertizos y otros proyectos como mejoramiento de canales y pastos naturales, bajo la supervisión de AgroRural. 
En Arequipa, los cobertizos se construirán en los distritos de San Antonio de Chuca, Caylloma, Lari y Yanque, en la provincia de Caylloma; San Juan de Tarucani, Yanahuara, Chiguata, Polobaya y Yarambamba. 
Asimismo, en los distritos altoandinos de Salamanca y Cayarani, en la provincia de Condesuyos; así como Chachas, en Castilla; Choco y Puyca, en La Unión. 
El costo promedio por cobertizo es de seis mil 250 nuevos soles, monto que se abarata debido a que los integrantes de los núcleos ejecutores aportan la mano de obra.  *Foto: ANDINA / Archivo / AgroRural*Temas similares: Artículo: AgroRural construye 165 cobertizos en zona sur del país para proteger ganado de intenso frío Poder Ejecutivo promulga ley para destinar S/. 70 millones a proyectos del Minag bajo núcleos ejecutores Ministro de Agricultura entrega hoy recursos para funcionamiento de núcleos ejecutores Pleno aprobó autorizar al Minag uso de S/. 70 millones para Núcleos Ejecutores Minag pondrá en marcha núcleos ejecutores agrarios a partir del 20 de agosto

----------

